
Sample Questions from the All Souls Examination at Oxford - rouma7
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-answer-the-all-souls-examination-at-oxford-university-2010-10
======
alexandercrohde
Personally I'm curious what valid scoring mechanism there is for a test with
"abstract questions with no right or wrong answers."

Unless, of course, it were some old-boys club of insiders trying to feel
special about themselves by excluding others... but surely Oxford grads would
see through that...

~~~
rahimnathwani
I can respond to your comment here. There is no right or wrong way for me to
do so. You and others can still evaluate my comment and decide its worth.

Yoi can even score it by counting the upvotes and downvotes.

Does that make HN's scoring system invalid?

------
qq66
I would really like to see some of the responses from successful applicants. I
emailed a few of them, and unfortunately they said that the responses are
destroyed after selecting the winners, perhaps one of the winners could try to
recreate a few of their responses.

------
osullivj
All Souls is unique among Oxbridge colleges in having no undergrads.

~~~
rahimnathwani
I went to Green Templeton, an Oxford college with no undergrads. There are 8
Oxford colleges which accept only graduate
students:[http://www.ox.ac.uk/admissions/graduate/colleges/college-
lis...](http://www.ox.ac.uk/admissions/graduate/colleges/college-listing)

IIRC, All Souls is a bit different, in that there are no students at all. It's
just fellows doing research.

